# Storage Around Trees, Cover Or No Cover?



## the4moodys (Apr 21, 2013)

Living in the PNW means the skies will be leaking for a few months. I'm struggling with weather or not I should cover the trailer. Where it's stored is partially under a maple tree, so leaves will be falling. I will have to get up there and brush them off during the fall. We previously had a pop-up that we kept in the same area, covered, and it seemed to help keep it clean over the winter, but I'm not convinced it kept dry (should I care, as long as it stays clean?). My question is for others in similar situations, do you cover or not?

If I cover it should I leave vents open, or closed? Windows cracked? Use some absorbent materials inside?

Another question relates to level (front to rear). As is is now the driveway is sloped, and the trailer usually tilts pretty heavily to the front. I can get it close to level blocks of wood under the jack, but I'm a bit nervous leaving it like that since I have to have the jack all the way extended (seems unstable). Is this my imagination? Should I get more wood and try to get it level or tilting back a bit?

Thanks for any input.

Steve


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I live a little North of Seattle. Have always left the trailer uncovered with only one minor problem. There are no trees close enough to give us a leaf problem but the maple helicopters manage to make their way to the trailer and clog up the rain gutters. Each spring I have black streaks down the sides of trailer where the over flowing gutter water has run. As far as ventilation I have always left the windows and vents cracked. Last winter was the first time I ever had mildew of any sort. There wasn't a lot of it but it was still disgusting. Since my lot wants $30 per month for power I'm not willing to entertain that option. I'm thinking about trying some DampRid containers this year.

What part of the PNW are you in?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I place 4 "Dri Z Air" containers filled with there pellets in the trailer and change it out as needed (usually 2 times). You will be AMAZED at how much moisture they pull out of the air. We no longer have the musty smell in our trailer after winter storage.

I don't cover the trailer in the winter and I close all vents.

Here is a link to Dri Z Air stuff at Sears, but you can get it anywhere.

http://www.sears.com/search=dri%20z%20air%20rv%20moisture%20remover%20motorhome%20trailer%20water%20absorbing%20unit%20humidity%20unit?catalogId=12605&storeId=10153&levels=Automotive&autoRedirect=true&viewItems=50&redirectType=CAT_REC


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I cover ours, keeps the roof clean, which really helps on minimizing black streaks. When it's covered I leave the vent cracked a little bit and also use a couple of the dry the air canisters, changing them when they get full.

And I store the trailer "nose down" rather than level, that way water drains off the roof quickly.


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Do a little research before investing in a cover. I've heard that covering a trailer could trap moisture and that could lead to a delamination problem in some cases. I don't cover my 06 23rs and haven't had a problem, "knock on wood". There have been a few posts in the past dealing with this issue, some outbackers cover there OB's without issues and others regret covering. There is a lot of helpful advice and good info on this site, good luck.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

outbacker8 said:


> Do a little research before investing in a cover. I've heard that covering a trailer could trap moisture and that could lead to a delamination problem in some cases. I don't cover my 06 23rs and haven't had a problem, "knock on wood". There have been a few posts in the past dealing with this issue, some outbackers cover there OB's without issues and others regret covering. There is a lot of helpful advice and good info on this site, good luck.


The blue plastic tarps some folks use to cover trailers can easily trap moisture since they are pretty much waterproof. Personally I would never use one to cover a trailer for that reason.

Most of the RV covers are NOT waterproof. Mine isn't. they are highly water sheading and designed to shed water and let moisture escape, the tyvek roof covering is the same stuff used under house siding. Liquid water really can't penetrate down through it, however water vapor can pass out through it easily. So any moisture that gets throught the seam stitching etc. quickly evaporates through the covering with much sunlight. Same with the side material.
Once we started covering ours, it actually stays much cooler/dryer in the summer and dryer in the winter. And the plastic is still bright white, roof is clean and there are virtually no black streaks I need to worry about cleaning.

However, we get lots of rain, but little wind. With lots of wind, don't know how well they would hold up, mine billows in the breaze even with vents to help prevent that.


----------

